# ¿Donde encontrar similares de mosfet?



## destructordepc (Sep 5, 2013)

Hola...
Necesito encontrar documentación que me permita sustituir mosfet de motherboard. Algún ECG para esas especificaciones o algo por el estilo? ...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 5, 2013)

hola que te parese si nos dices, cual es el mosfet a sustituir.....


----------



## tiago (Sep 5, 2013)

Los sacas de placas donantes y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hola, yo necesito el APM3055 se encuentra en una board K7VM2, tiene una pequeña protuberancia, creo que estalló. No funciona en conjunto con ningún otro cerca de el... (flecha roja con amarillo en la imagen) por lo que creo se podría reemplazar por otro mosfet similar (o no tan similar). Bueno tengo a la mano el famoso IRFZ44N... Ya sé que el encapsulado es distinto, pero sería una solución rápida y "ordinaria" . El problema es saber si me sirve sin inconvenientes... 
Adjuntaré hoja de datos de cada uno para que me den su respetable opinion.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 30, 2013)

yo ni idea de mothers , y ni uso mosfet.
lo que si me va a interesar es seguir este caso , por que :
que EXPLOTE un mosfet de 12 amper /30 v en medio de una placa .......y con solo cambiarlo se haya solucionado el problema .....o sea que solo el haya explotado......

me seria una sorpresa.
la ultima vez que vi algo asi fue en una fiesta, era una multitud inmensa y un tipo de unos 40 años, enmedio de toda al gente sufrio un infarto + ACV , pero fue por que tenia a la esposa al lado inchandole hasta que bueno...........revento.
solo el , nadie mas .

veremos este caso


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 30, 2013)

De hecho me tiene confundido y ya te diré porque:
Primero el computador enciende y hay vídeo, pero cuando lo estaba limpiando noté ese transistor algo extraño... tenía una pequeña protuberancia, observándolo con una lupa veo que la protuberancia tiene unas pequeñas grietas... típico transistor estallado. 
El equipo funciona sin problemas, hace poco me lo regalaron, no lo he utilizado por tiempos superiores a 1 hora... observo con asombro que el MOSFET funciona (caliente al tacto) pero quizás no estalló de repente, quizás se ha venido malogrando por el uso excesivo del aparato (era de un café Internet o cyber). 

He visto comentarios pasados en el foro donde dicen (creo que fue FOGONAZO) que no intente reparar algo que no está dañado... la máquina funciona pero como puedo vivir tranquilo dejando un MOSFET con una "neoplasia" de esas jajaja.

Yo si estoy confundido!
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 30, 2013)

yo respeto esa norma:

"lo que  anda no se toca" 

y mas con una mother, sabias que son multicapa ?? no se cuantas capas son ..... pistas sobre pistas......
ni la tocaria.
y si la tuviese que tocar:
no dessueldo :

dejo las patitas, veo de sacar el cuerpo de el mosfet y le sueldo otro a las patas.
pero no dessoldaria, no sacaria los pines de el agujero.

en fin, otro mas canchero con mothers te dira.


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 1, 2013)

mmmm... si, sabía que son multicapa. La ventaja del susodicho transistor es que es de montaje superficial, todos sus pines sobre la capa mas externa. Mi miedo es que si se estropea ese insignificante "bicho" puede entregar alguna corriente indeseada al momento de su deceso y quemar un chip o algo... La otra sería pedirlo de china, pero ya sé que sera falso... no sé... buscar otras Motherboard a ver.
No utilizaré esa tarjeta hasta conseguirle el transistor... si lo logro jajaja
saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2013)

que de china !!!!!!!!! si es para vos .
un mosfet es un mosfet.
como un bipolar, es lo mismo en encapsulado microscopico que super king size .

fijate uno similar comun  y es lo mismo , eso es 100 % seguro.
quedara grandecito nada mas en la placa.

yo entre que no uso mosfet ni meto mano en mothers no se asesorarte, pero seguro algun otro si.
pero para ese valor debe ser un mosfet bastante comunacho .
es mas, te sera mas facil el soldar uno comun .

eso si , presta atencion a las patas.


----------



## tiago (Oct 1, 2013)

Hola, @blanko001

Prueba a quitarlo a ver que pasa, si te preocupa que de repente deje pasar todo el voltaje.
Lo que ocurre es que llevan la espalda soldada a placa.
Cortale las patitas con cuidado.

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sí... lleva la espalda soldada a la placa, pero puedo utilizar uno comunacho (como dijo fernandob), entonces corto los dos pines restantes, remuevo los sobrantes de pines, y conecto el nuevo en una posición vertical. Es más si son equivalentes pin a pin mi idea es que el pin del medio se una al pequeño "pseudopin" que sobresale en medio del "quemado". Quizás puedo agregarle un disipador para que ande descansado.

Intentaré buscar boards primero a ver que hay...
Saludos y gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## palurdo (Oct 1, 2013)

El APM3055 es equivalente al PHP3055 y es un mosfet de media potencia para los convertidores de voltajes auxiliares como los de los buses DDR, AGP/PCIexpress etc. Cualquier mosfet de media potencia que haga la misma funcion en otra placa te sirve. El IRFZ44 es un poco exagerado y no se si habrian problemas de velocidad ya que los choppers de las MB van con megahercios.


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 1, 2013)

Y me servirá cualquier mosfet canal N de cualquier board que sea de igual o superior valor en I y V? siempre y cuando los pines sean correspondientes? Lo digo porque tengo otras tarjetas "irreparables" y otras mas antiguas que tienen varios mosfet canal N.


----------



## palurdo (Oct 2, 2013)

En principio si, pero mira que la capacidad de puerta y la Rds(on) sean similares. Sobre los pines no creo que hayan problemas ya que de DPAK en adelante virtualmente todos son GDS (1-3-2).


----------



## blanko001 (May 14, 2014)

Revivo el tema porque el problema se desencadenó al fin de cuentas.

Mi problema es descrito aquí.

Hace 2 días la board falló... no da video pero si parece arrancar (enciende ventilador del procesador al oprimir el botón de encendido) y sospecho que es el transistor en cuestión porque parece más deteriorado que en el pasado, intenté retirarlo para medirlo en "frio" y literalmente se partió en trozos.
El transistor original es el APM3055 y este es su datasheet.

No encontré parecidos en las boards descartadas. Pero puedo conseguir en una ciudad cercana el siguiente: STD12NF06T4 y este es su datasheet.

Es lo mas cercano por ahora... 

También encontré  que fairchild tiene el RFD3055SM y este es su datasheet. Me gustaría saber si este es un reemplazo más acorde que el STD12NF06T4 de STMicroelectronics.

Necesito que me "hechen una mano" porque ignoro muchas cosas de las motherboards, en especial las frecuencias que manejan. 
Saludos!


----------



## palurdo (May 19, 2014)

Los convertidores DC-DC step-down de las mobos funcionan en el rango del MHz, por eso usan bobinas de poco valor, apenas alguna fracción de uH. Necesita mosfets con tiempos de recuperación lo más cortos posibles, como mucho de algunas decenas de ns. El mosfet de ST es comparable o mejora en características al APM3055 sobre todo en cuanto a rapidez y capaz de bloquear mayor voltaje. Yo probaría con el a ver que pasa.


----------



## blanko001 (May 19, 2014)

Gracias palurdo!  En estos días ando realizando un par de amplis, y es probable que la semana que viene haga el pedido de todo lo que necesitaré. Entonces incluiré el mosfet para pagar un solo envío. Cuando lo pruebe lo comento.
Saludos!


----------

